# photos



## Eric Wallace (Jan 17, 2006)

I have said it before but I will say it again having 28000 members we should have new photos regularly. (Cloud) Eric Wallace


----------



## dom (Feb 10, 2006)

*dom*

post some(Thumb)


----------



## billyboy (Jul 6, 2005)

Afraid there are many members like myself who have lost all their Photos through divorces, moving house ect. Still, The Gallery has a most extensive collection. must be thousands of pictures already posted.
I had some great pictures years ago, breaks my heart I dont have them anymore to post on here.


----------



## John Briggs (Feb 12, 2006)

As Billyboy says there must be hundreds of members who, like me, have posted all the interesting photos in their collection. If you don't live near a harbour or shipping lane you have no chance of posting new pictures. Of course I could always post dozens of photos of people I sailed with, different areas of ships or very poor shots of the land or passing ships, but I choose not to.


----------



## J Boyde (Apr 7, 2005)

I still have a number of photos to submit. I just have to remember how I did it, and find them all. The memory is not as good as it used to be
Jim B


----------



## Sister Eleff (Nov 28, 2006)

I find it hard enough to keep up with all the photos posted, plus the comments on previous ones - as it is! How about up dating your profile Eric while you wait for more photographs (*))


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

what's the routine for posting pictures from magazines i would have thought this was not allowed alex


----------



## stein (Nov 4, 2006)

Senior Pilot: "what's the routine for posting pictures from magazines i would have thought this was not allowed alex." 
Any photo that has been published 70 years ago or more is public property according to English law. Any HMSO picture that was published more than 50 years ago is public property according to a Wikipeda entry on copyright. Any picture made in service of the US state (as in "US Navy photo") is public property according to US law. That's the perfectly legal part, to which I'll add, wholly on my own responsibility, that a company now defunct is not likely to sue you, and that a picture published for publicity purposes must be seen as preferred spread.
In short: if you got a 70 year old issue of "The Shipbuilder" and can manage a good scan - getting rid of the halftone screen dots while retaining some sharpness - you can upload to your honest heart's content. (Insofar as the membership approves of your posted photos.) If you got a shipping company anniversary publication belonging to a company now wholly defunct, without any traceable owners, you can blame me if you are sued for breach of copyright for republishing photo's that are not ascribed to anyone outside that company. (The Ships Nostalgia owners and staff, I'm certain, are not in any way reponsible for any such conjecture by their members.) If you upload anything from last month's issue of "Ship's Monthly" - you're pretty stupid.
Now, regarding the very large membership and the very "few" photos: isn't it strange that so many pictures are "viewed" only between 5 and 15 times, without any comment? Regards, Stein.


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Eric Wallace said:


> I have said it before but I will say it again having 28000 members we should have new photos regularly. (Cloud) Eric Wallace


Hi Eric you seem a little upset by something, this is a site for nautically minded folk to look at and make comments on ship images and shipping based subjects, they can also post, if they wish to any suitable images. 
Although we have rules on the number of images that you can post in any one day (to prevent the site being swamped and of course so that there is a chance to view the images as they are posted) we do not insist that people post images as a requirement on their membership.
Someone living in the middle of a large continent may be an avid lover of ships but rarely get chance to photograph one themselves.
If we had such a rule how many would be the minimum, I have been a member for about two years and have posted 994 images, I'm lucky I get nearer to ships than some so I post the images for those that dont, it doesnt make me a better or worse member than those who post just a few or none.
All that is neeeded here is a love of ships and hopefully ones fellow man ( or woman) 
Rgds
Steve


----------



## Andy (Jan 25, 2004)

131,967 photos in the gallery....c'mon, that's not too bad going, they can't all be the same ship


----------



## mcgurggle (Jul 31, 2005)

billyboy said:


> Afraid there are many members like myself who have lost all their Photos through divorces, moving house ect. Still, The Gallery has a most extensive collection. must be thousands of pictures already posted.
> I had some great pictures years ago, breaks my heart I dont have them anymore to post on here.


I'm in the same 'boat' as you Billy. All mine went down the pan after my divorce & also a house move to England & back. The thing is that I can REMEMBER every one I lost, the faces, the ships, the seascapes, etc. They are stuck in my mind & I hope I never loose sight of them. 
The memories are the true 'Nostalgia'. A picture paints a thousand words, but a memory holds a million (or more) pictures. 
McG


----------



## oceangoer (Jan 3, 2008)

C'mon Eric,
There are over 100 new pix posted every day. What do you want, blood ??


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

A major Meldrew methinks [=P] 
Ones chances of pleasing some people diminish with every birthday they have.
AB


----------



## Eric Wallace (Jan 17, 2006)

How about more faces,ships are fine but one will never find an old shipmate with ships.


----------



## Eric Wallace (Jan 17, 2006)

Dom,I have posted a goodly amount in the faces spot.and will do more when I get my scanner repaired.just the other night I saw a photo of a kid I sailed with many years ago.


----------



## oceangoer (Jan 3, 2008)

Eric Wallace said:


> How about more faces,ships are fine but one will never find an old shipmate with ships.


Deary me, getting anything out of you is like getting two connected words out of George Bush.
If you want to find old friends then it's up to YOU, sunshine. Post your pic, put your ships/career online instead of just "retired", say that you're looking for news of Fred Splinge last seen as a Spanner Passers Mate on the old "SS Struggler" (not the new one that sank in the great Wallasey typhoon of 1937).
It's not hard, I found my first trip Senior Middy, my second and third trips complete Halfdeck (from 50 years ago), and folks that I sailed with as 3/O, 2/O, Mate, and Master here by just a few discrete enquiries.
Don't just lie there and whine, people will mistake you for a woman.


----------



## Brent Chambers (Apr 30, 2007)

I've been a memberof this most excellent site since mid 2007--my first love is British ships--get spoiled everyday with some great images--
ALWAYS something new--some of the more average shots make me feel a little better about some of my own, but they are still worthy because they happened--took me about 6 months to pluck up the courage to give the photo upload a go--yes!! it worked, and I was hooked. Down to my last few thousand, but will do my best not to duplicate shots on this site. Going through the backlog of SN's thousands of great photos took me months. There is so much on this site that I haven't had time to view yet--can't lose really.
Happy hunting, Brent


----------



## non descript (Nov 18, 2005)

*Thank you Eric*

Thank you Eric, you have helped us more than you could have expected; and to misquote *Mr Lyle*: - “*Out of the obtuse and slightly grumpy, came forth worthwhile and supportive.”* (Jester) 

Whatever the reasoning behind your own marginally misplaced and unnecessary criticism, it has given us some very excellent replies and whilst it would be unfair to single out one above the others, it would be reasonable to thank the Members for their various and highly worthwhile contributions on this thread; each in their own way giving us hope that there is sweetness after the bitter taste of disapproval.
(Thumb) 
Mark


----------



## andysk (Jun 16, 2005)

Tonga said:


> ...... it would be reasonable to thank the Members for their various and highly worthwhile contributions on this thread; each in their own way giving us hope that there is sweetness after the bitter taste of disapproval. ......


Tonga, that's very succinct, once again your way with words surpasses anything this poor mortal could come up with !

My personal thanks to ALL who contribute, however large or small their contributions, they all make a part of the whole, which is not yet quite whole pending the arrival of more ......

Regards to all from a wet & windy London ...

Andy


----------



## senior pilot (Aug 18, 2007)

i have posted over 100 pictures and i am very pleased with the response with comments or the number of visits to a paticular picture, as for number of pictures i have been a member for just under a year and i now have to go back twenty or thirty pages to see some of my first ones . so it's obvious that there are plenty of pictures being posted so thanks to all members for the enjoyment over the past year alex


----------



## Jim Yates (Nov 24, 2005)

I have quite an extensive pile of photos old and new. its just finding the time to first scan them and then posting them. .
Will try harder ofer the next few weeks..
Jim Yates.


----------

